# [SOLVED] ATI Radeon X300- Driver for Monitor



## Dukey1028 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello all, I am new to this forum but am really hoping it can help me with this problem: My sister recently ran some Windows updates (We have xp) and one of them was the following
"ATI Radeon x300 series Driver Update"

After she ran these updates the following issues occurred:

The graphics are extremely poor
An error message comes up upon boot up saying that the resolution is not as high as it can be and asks if I want the computer to automatically adjust it. Clicking yes does not cause any changes
When I go to Control Panel and Display, then the Settings tab, another error message come up saying the ATI driver is outdated or not working- that it was for a previous version of Windows and will not work. It says Please contact my hardware provider for a new driver or use one provided by Microsoft. 

I'm kind of over my head with this and don't have much technical expertise. I've tried a few things but they did not help. 
Please help!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon X300- Driver for Monitor*

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

The latest driver: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp

Make sure you read the installation instructions first: http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=20870


----------



## Dukey1028 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: ATI Radeon X300- Driver for Monitor*

Thanks! Everything seems to be working fine now, I consider this a small miracle


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: ATI Radeon X300- Driver for Monitor*

Good news. :smile:


----------

